# Goat Woman - need sfx lenses & advice



## Acid PopTart

This morning I was having a rare leisurely moment drinking coffee on the deck and discussing the plans for Halloween this year and narrowing down our project list. We're going with a sort of carnivale theme (no clowns, I have no desire to sleep on the couch as my husband despises clowns, doesn't fear them, HATES them) so we're going with a sort of old school sideshow type of feel along the lines of you know the bearded lady, mermaid, etc type thing. We were trying to narrow down what sideshow attractions to have and I just became obsessed with us doing a bearded goat woman..... after looking at different ways to build her I just decided I wanted to BE her. 

So there's the costume, horned goat lady, think perhaps a more feminine and human version of the Baphomet. Unable to afford the amazing digitigrade legs I see available, I have seen some videos on making your own which I think I'll attempt. If you have any advice, links or what have you to making your own, I'd be very appreciative!

Probably the next issue will be finding high grade fake animal fur to make this look pretty realistic, so far a lot of my searches have turned up fake fur that you would only see at a bad rave. And then I'll need to get hair that matches the fur pretty well for my face as I really want hair along my chin and a "billy goat gruff" as I use to call them when I was little, that bit of hair on the chin. 

Next is the contact lenses. 9mm makes some *gorgeous* goat eye lenses, but at $175 for each lens, I need to find a cheaper option. So far I've found no one else who carries them. I don't want to do wolf eyes (although last resort, I have those lenses on hand, I'll use them) or cat eyes, I truly want goat eyes. They're very disturbing. Granted this is coming from years on a farm with a goat that tried to kill me, but you know, I think goat eyes on a human, a little bit weird.

So any advice and links would be helpful! Thank you!!!:cheeseton:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Dixie

All I have to say is you are going to have to work incredibly hard coming up with this years costume to get me over my severe, soul wrenching crush that I still have on your costume from last year.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Dixie said:


> All I have to say is you are going to have to work incredibly hard coming up with this years costume to get me over my severe, soul wrenching crush that I still have on your costume from last year.


Omg, you just made my weekend!  Thank you, I'm so glad you liked it. It's my favourite and got such a huge response, I'm not sure how to top it!!! The goat woman idea is lot more.... well not as pretty in my opinion, but if it comes out like I have it pictured, I think it will work. (*fingers crossed*) Just wait till mid October and check in with me, I'll most likely be revamping the Ghostly Baroness!! Hahaha!! (I'm really nervous about this!)


----------



## ouizul1

Hi...I don't have any input on the goat lady thing. Sorry, but costuming is way out of my league. I like good costumes, and was intrigued...so I just had to sneak a peak at your albums. Wow. The costumes really are excellent!! Wish I had a quarter of that kind of creativity. But...

...what really got me was the use of all the florescent colors in your sets, especially the garden and creepy critters bit. It's been a very long time since I've seen anything like that and I'd forgotten just what an over-the-top visual effect it can have. Gonna have to have a serious re-think on their use and find a way to work in it. Truly awesome...thanks for the inspiration!

Sorry about all the wordiness.


----------



## debbie5

I've been a bearded lady many times. The greys and light brown colored hair looks great on...looks not too great on the card but great once its on. I used the theatrical, braided kind...not much diff between the cheap kind & the more expensive..its all in how well you apply it and powder it down.
You can also trim the fake fur for your costume, powder it, spray it with colored hair spray-powder ...I like to scissor it like I would do to make ragged or punky ends on real human head hair. You need VERY sharp (new) hair scissors to get the effect right. Henson Studios/Muppets also somehow wax the fur (hair products??) to make it look greasy and gnarly without being stiff. 

I used to clip a small, pink bow into my billy-goat beard and super exaggerate my Marilyn makeup...contrasting the fem with the beard.


----------



## Acid PopTart

debbie5 said:


> I've been a bearded lady many times. The greys and light brown colored hair looks great on...looks not too great on the card but great once its on. I used the theatrical, braided kind...not much diff between the cheap kind & the more expensive..its all in how well you apply it and powder it down.
> You can also trim the fake fur for your costume, powder it, spray it with colored hair spray-powder ...I like to scissor it like I would do to make ragged or punky ends on real human head hair. You need VERY sharp (new) hair scissors to get the effect right. Henson Studios/Muppets also somehow wax the fur (hair products??) to make it look greasy and gnarly without being stiff.
> 
> I used to clip a small, pink bow into my billy-goat beard and super exaggerate my Marilyn makeup...contrasting the fem with the beard.


Hahaha, I love the pink bow idea and the super femme make up with the beard, nice!

I need to work with the braided hair more for the face, I used it for a Capt. Sparrow costume for my brother years ago and it worked really nicely. Methinks it will be experiment time!

Thanks for the reminder on sharp scissors... I have two hair dresser friends and they have this great razoring scissor (just layered the crap outta my hair with it!)... gonna see how that might work.


----------



## Acid PopTart

ouizul1 said:


> Hi...I don't have any input on the goat lady thing. Sorry, but costuming is way out of my league. I like good costumes, and was intrigued...so I just had to sneak a peak at your albums. Wow. The costumes really are excellent!! Wish I had a quarter of that kind of creativity. But...
> 
> ...what really got me was the use of all the florescent colors in your sets, especially the garden and creepy critters bit. It's been a very long time since I've seen anything like that and I'd forgotten just what an over-the-top visual effect it can have. Gonna have to have a serious re-think on their use and find a way to work in it. Truly awesome...thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> Sorry about all the wordiness.


You are too kind, thank you!!! <3

Costuming/wardrobe is sort of my speciality I guess if I had one? I've been modeling and doing stylist work for so long, use to do cosplay ages ago (getting back into it). Everyone here I know has serious storage issues with their props but my biggest storage issue is ALL THESES CLOTHES! And shoes, boots and wigs - lord do I have a lot of wigs. Seriously, you'd think I was a drag queen with the amount of wardrobe stuff I have. I've taken over every closet and I still have to hang excess wardrobe on my canopy bed. Yeah, out of control!

The black light/chroma depth thing - thank you!!! In 2009 I started with the black light thing, but was still learning a lot about lighting and such. I found this board shortly after and I decided to bring back the black light and amp it up buying larger and better black lights. It was here on this board and thanks to IMU who pointed me in the direction of chroma depth paint usage as well as Terra's use of it (the master! haha) and before I knew it, I was obsessed with the theme. I'm so proud of what we managed to pull off last year - but I swear with the glasses, they are even more amazing! Take a look at Terra's youtube page for sure: Scaryladyvideos's Channel - YouTube

Totally rethink how to bring it in this year - I swear it's a ton of fun! Fluorescent spray paint from places like Home Depot worked amazing for larger items or doing a mass paint like for a bunch of plastic bones. For some added dimension to the bones I would say paint it all hot pink (which is it's own sick pleasure!) and then take the lime green and maybe quickly hit the tips of the bones or the edges. On some (especially the skulls) I had this netting fabric that the bones came in.... hold it taunt over the skull and quickly and lightly spray a contrasting colour.... for a neat diamond effect. It's something I use with make up a lot. (I'm going to upload some of the wicked queen shots we used that make up trick with in a second.)


----------



## scareme

I've found a lot of cheap animal fur in thrift stores. I can pick up fur coats for sometimes as low as $6, and I've gone as high as $20 if it's a fur I really need. I was wondering where you store all your costumes. The accessories alone must take up a whole room. I like everyone else here, bow before your work and say I'm not worthy.


----------



## Acid PopTart

scareme said:


> I've found a lot of cheap animal fur in thrift stores. I can pick up fur coats for sometimes as low as $6, and I've gone as high as $20 if it's a fur I really need. I was wondering where you store all your costumes. The accessories alone must take up a whole room. I like everyone else here, bow before your work and say I'm not worthy.


You must have better thrift stores than I, else the hookers are getting to the fur before me! Haha! I do have a long list of stuff I'm hunting for, and today began the weekly thrift store rounds.

The wardrobe is seriously getting out of control, something has to give because I've reached a point where things are unorganized and I cannot find stuff when I'm doing a photo shoot and I cannot work like that. So the next two weeks we're doing some serious cleaning and purging, plan to sell off stuff at the "Gothic Garage Sale" on the 27th, might Craiglist some stuff, have an actual yard sale, who knows. Also selling off a good chunk of the comic collection, packing up all the rest (we do plan to move shortly, have so outgrown this house!) for the purpose of commandeering that downstairs room for more wardrobe/accessory storage plus set stuff.

You are far too kind to me! I'm not all that, just a bunch of smoke and mirrors.


----------



## scareme

I know what you mean about the trift store rounds. Hubby is in the Air Force and different stores have military discounts on different days. I just have to remember which stores on which days. I would love to be in your area for your garage sale, but then I'd be sleeping on the couch for a week.


----------



## Allen H

Ok, my response is going to be a bit long winded, but costumes are kinda my thing. Especially stilt costumes and that seems like the road you are headed down.
" Unable to afford the amazing digitigrade legs I see available, I have seen some videos on making your own which I think I'll attempt." 
I purchased a book on ebay on how to make them, I was very happy with the professional results I got from it. it costs $30 and is an actual book, not an E book. there is always one on ebay and there is one there now, search for
Digitigrade Stilts book: Satyr, Wolf Costume, werewolf
I highly recommend that book. ankle and knee fatige will be your enemies. After a few months of practice I can now stay in mine for five hours plus, but then I need to get off of them. Im conditioning my way to being able to do a full haunt night in mine then I will make my costume accordingly.

"the next issue will be finding high grade fake animal fur to make this look pretty realistic"
A product that I think will be perfect in your situation is called MANDELLA WOOL. its a sheeps wool that is used primarialy for Native american crafts. It has a great "goat" color and is very easy to work with. It glues easily and can be used on your skin also. It comes in big wafts but you could glue it to sheets of lycra in order to make sheets of it or just glue it to the costume that you have already sewn together. Use silicone caulk for the adhesive and then you can machine wash it if you turn the garment inside out. Mandella wool is one of my secret weapons.
here is a link on where to get it and a few pics of it on silicone masks I have made.
http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/en-usd/search/searchresults/3611-01.aspx
























I dye it by airbrushing it once it is applied. But it can also be vat dyed. The white werewolf is its natural color, and I think it will be great for a goat, maybe airbrush in a few dingy low/highlights.

"9mm makes some *gorgeous* goat eye lenses, but at $175 for each lens, I need to find a cheaper option" 
These arent exactly goat eyes, but if you tun them on their side as opposed to up and down, they are pretty close.
"http://www.youknowit.com/online-shop/saurons-eye-contact-lenses-pair.cfm" 
They are what Im using for my Satyrs. My haunt theme this year is Maze of the Minotaur so its all creatures from greek myths. I hope this helps you out some.


----------



## debbie5

Allen- how do you get the silicone glue to not show up as a shiny base under the fur/How do you get it matte?


----------



## Acid PopTart

Allen H said:


> Ok, my response is going to be a bit long winded, but costumes are kinda my thing. Especially stilt costumes and that seems like the road you are headed down.
> ..........


*Not long winded at all and so VERY helpful - THANK YOU*. You are my god, seriously. When it comes to say, typical "beauty" costumes... although dramatic in the fashion sense, that's something I have a handle on. Hauntingly gorgeous ghost? Sure, no problem. But this is _WAY_ over my head, with the exception of being able to put in SFX lenses and some occasional blood and bruising; SFX make up and costuming is not my expertise. I feel a bit foolish for taking on such a challenge, but I feel my excitement for it will fuel me through the more difficult stages and I'll just keep pushing myself to learn. I needed a challenge, although I may be over my head here.

Your work is flawless, you're an inspiration to me, thank you so much for sharing your tips and tricks with me. This is exactly what I needed. That wool seems perfect... I was about to go to the weave store and experiment with yaky hair due to it's cheapness, but I think this wool will be better, especially if it takes to airbrushing which I think will be the route I'll take. Now I don't feel so limited to the colour scheme, with the ability to change it like this. I was debating between natural looking goat (using my mum's goats as reference) or going for something more fantasy based, like black and white (because I have a thing for black and white hair).

Those contacts are cheap enough for me to experiment with and although not goat eyes exactly, due to budget restraints, good enough for now!  I will try this sideways idea, I've never done that before, do you have good success with this?

Digitigrade stilts is the exact path I wanted to attempt, thank you for the tip on the book. I did a search and found an expired listed on ebay but did find this on Amazon, is this the same book you recommend:
Amazon.com: How To Make Digitigrade Stilts: Gryphern & YouTubers: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51QhOQx5YuL

A Greek myth based haunt? *That's BRILLIANT!!!* I'm half Greek/Egyptian and have always had such a fondness for the myths. I cannot wait to see what you do. A minotaur and labyrinth - perfect, just perfect.

OH! Do you have any suggestions for what to make horns out of? I want them to sit similarly to the typical Baphomet drawings. Maybe not quite so wide and to the side and more facing back to an actual goat. Haven't decided yet. Or curved even. Thank you again.


----------



## Allen H

@ Debbie- the easiest answer is to touch it- touch the area as much as you can and the oil on your fingers will dull down the shine, or you couls baby powder it.

A acid pop tart- 
"I will try this sideways idea, I've never done that before, do you have good success with this?" one issue with Cat eye lenses is that they turn sideways every now and then, We did a Kermit the frog character onces and he had greet cat eyes in turned sideways, that worked well.

That is not the same book, and that design may kill you, or break an ankle. Wood shouldnt be involved, there is just to much stress. I know the book is on ebay right now. Put this exact phrase in the search bar (God I wish we were allowed to put ebay links in posts, not to sure about that rule)
Copy and paste this and put it in your ebay search bar. not the parenthesis
((((( Digitigrade Stilts book: Satyr, Wolf Costume, werewolf ))))
put all of it in the search bar, or email me and I will send you the ebay link.
[email protected]

"Do you have any suggestions for what to make horns out of?" 
You could sculpt them out of foam and then fiberglass them, or you could buy a pair of costume horns and repurpose them. I used these for my Yeti costumes a few years back.








a repaint and a touch with a heat gun for shaping and they could be good for you.
I hope that helps, and thanks for the compliments on my work, but you are to kind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slight aside - Allen, you could post an eBay link to the book. The forum rule about eBay applies primarily to the Classifieds and the Sponsor/Vendor forums, and serves to prevent people from using HauntForum to market their auctions).

Now back to our regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## Allen H

Awesome! here is a direct link


----------



## Acid PopTart

Thanks for all the help Allen and the link! I know that first book I linked to did not seem right.... at all. Made me nervous. Then I was like, well what do I know about this stuff? Glad I didn't have to break in that new health insurance, thanks! 

Now to get a friend to buy that for me off ebay as I had a dispute with the fees they tried to charge me unjustly and they banned me. I'm feisty. Hahaha.

Seriously this is the best group of people ever, I'm still scared as hell to attempt this but I feel more confident now. And good idea about the horns Allen!


----------



## drago1217

I am iabout to attempt to make some also but I don't want wooden stilts. I want a realistic design like the weda legs or whatever they are called. I can't seem to find a place that makes these style stilts in the us and have done a lot of research on building my own. I want them to add quite a bit of hight and look realistic.

How is that book? I seen it on ebay the other day but I want a book that explains how to make the style I want.


----------



## Allen H

the book is great, its a good tutorial with great pictures on how to make digitigrade stilts.


----------



## Pavitti

Hi, Acid Pop Tart, I found this picture and thought it was an easier alternative to the goats feet. Though I have no idea where they come from, you could try googling them.

Love you're idea for your theme this year. I might steal it for myself. Best of luck.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Pavitti said:


> Hi, Acid Pop Tart, I found this picture and thought it was an easier alternative to the goats feet. Though I have no idea where they come from, you could try googling them.
> 
> Love you're idea for your theme this year. I might steal it for myself. Best of luck.


Aw boo, the picture isn't show up. You probably aren't able to hotlink it from a Tumblr is my guess. I definitely want to see.... not sure what an alternative to goat's feet would be because I think what gives my idea this sort of surreal creepy look is the hooves in combination with the digitigrade stilts. The way the stilts shift your body along with the extra height is what I think will take this from a really good idea to OMG. I have to top last years costume and that's going to be a feat! hahaha!


----------



## goneferal

So since I'm in the market, what do people think are the best FX lenses on a budget? I have sensitive eyes, with normal vision.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

contact me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Acid PopTart said:


> Aw boo, the picture isn't show up. You probably aren't able to hotlink it from a Tumblr is my guess. I definitely want to see.... not sure what an alternative to goat's feet would be because I think what gives my idea this sort of surreal creepy look is the hooves in combination with the digitigrade stilts. The way the stilts shift your body along with the extra height is what I think will take this from a really good idea to OMG. I have to top last years costume and that's going to be a feat! hahaha!


The images were of goat hoof shoes. If you Google the term, you'll find plenty of examples. They're actually pretty cool looking and I have to agree might be a viable alternative to stilts. Of course, seeing as how they tend to have really high heels, I don't know how much safer they would be for the high-heel impaired like myself


----------



## Acid PopTart

goneferal said:


> So since I'm in the market, what do people think are the best FX lenses on a budget? I have sensitive eyes, with normal vision.


With sensitive eyes, just buy from someone reputable. I know that sounds like "well d'uh", but even my ghetto weave store where I go to buy all my fake hair/wigs/etc sells a limited selection of coloured lenses. A lot of damage really occurs from people not taking care when putting them in and taking them out, and this can be as simple as making sure the lenses are clean with solution and make sure your hands are clean and free of make up, which is something I'm usually doing because I usually have heavy make up on with sfx lenses.

I only wear them and buy them, that's about the best advice I can offer. I've worn several different well known brands, the ones that come to mind that I wear a lot are from the Gothika line which many dealers carry.



RoxyBlue said:


> The images were of goat hoof shoes. If you Google the term, you'll find plenty of examples. They're actually pretty cool looking and I have to agree might be a viable alternative to stilts. Of course, seeing as how they tend to have really high heels, I don't know how much safer they would be for the high-heel impaired like myself


Oh okay! Yes yes I've seen a lot of the goat hoof shoes, I love Iris Schieferstein's version "Gun Hooves". Although that's more taxidermy art than wearable shoes, hahaha! Talk about high heeled impaired! I'm fairly good at heels since I've had to model in several insane outfits/situations but I think I would fall within 5 feet in McQueen's Armadillo shoes!

Yeah, I thought about doing just the hoof shoes.... but it doesn't give me that wear surreal goat leg appearance as it just affects the feet... which is really good for a photo shoot where I can put attention on the feet. But feet are usually missed at this huge Halloween party I *may* go to, but it's a huge 5000+ event where contestants go on stage (this is what I did last year) and man, in digitgrade stilts? On those steps? With bright lights and sfx lenses? Maybe goat hoof shoes are a good idea for a back up plan?! Or as the "I can go out in the real world" plan for any Halloween parties. I think I may be dj'ing at one event, there's no way I can spin in stilts.

Something I will definitely keep in mind!!! Thanks guys!!!! <3


----------

